

Innovation and startups: Ten lessons from my days at Valve - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/01/innovation_and_startups_ten_lessons_from_my_days_at_valve.html

======
thiele
Pretty good article actually. Nothing terribly surprising, but it's
interesting to get some perspective on the early days of Valve and Half Life.

